# E-II Jon Deiley Signature (sexy 7 tele content)



## Zado (Mar 9, 2015)

ESP E-II JDT-7B


Looks stellar


----------



## metallidude3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Very neat looking guit!


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 9, 2015)

trust me when I say this,
My pic doesn't even slightly do it justice, it looks incredible in person. The finish & burst are just unreal.

Jon reckons it's the best sounding guitar he's ever had, it certainly feels nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 9, 2015)

Woo! It finally exists!


----------



## bouVIP (Mar 9, 2015)

Best Tele 7 ever....


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 9, 2015)

these are Jon's pics, Shane from Bmusic will no doubt get some real good shots of another one of these when he gets the rest of them:


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 9, 2015)

Woah.....

Is this going to be a production model? That thing is incredible


----------



## Qazy (Mar 9, 2015)

The GAS is real, that thing looks killer!


----------



## mperrotti34 (Mar 9, 2015)

That thing looks amazing


----------



## darren (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow, that's sweet!


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 9, 2015)

spawnofthesith said:


> Woah.....
> 
> Is this going to be a production model? That thing is incredible



They've built 12 for the time being, two of which Jon has spoken for so there's 10 available. I believe Bmusic has them all except for 1-2


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 10, 2015)

yes, please. That's wayyy more classier than the Stephen Carpenter.


----------



## nyxzz (Mar 10, 2015)

As a Tele fan, that is 10/10 sexy. I must acquire one.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks killer! I want to have one so much, as I've been keen to own the Stephen Carpenter model!

So it's not clear if this will be made in to production model yet?

And good luck in the studio noob_pwn! I'm impatiently waiting for the new NL record!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 11, 2015)

Siiiick


----------



## Snarpaasi (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice combination of classic tele top and Blackhawks + Hannes (w/e).


----------



## Haun (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm quite interested in knowing what the heel is like.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Mar 11, 2015)

If it were mine I would change a few things about it&#8230;

BUT!

as its not, Im all over that like white on rice.


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 11, 2015)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> Looks killer! I want to have one so much, as I've been keen to own the Stephen Carpenter model!
> 
> So it's not clear if this will be made in to production model yet?
> 
> And good luck in the studio noob_pwn! I'm impatiently waiting for the new NL record!



Thanks mate, yep at this point just a short run of 12, but who knows moving forward.



Haun said:


> I'm quite interested in knowing what the heel is like.



It's very accommodating, same ESP neck-thru heel as the stef tele models.
The neck has a clear satin finish which is really nice. I can take a photo if you'd like, same goes for anyone else with specific questions


----------



## Dekay82 (Mar 13, 2015)

fffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu I want three


----------



## Semi-pro (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 14, 2015)

Baritone scale is triple the price of normal on bmusic


----------



## oremus91 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not a tele fan at all typically but that is so massively well done. The bridge is by far the best part; a 7 string schaller hannes? Gimme dat.


----------



## nihilism (Mar 17, 2015)

This should definitely be a production model.


----------



## lance_pants (Jun 15, 2015)

Some proper shots


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Jun 15, 2015)

Some more pics here:
https://www.facebook.com/GuitarFactoryParramatta/posts/10153239459775660

That's one fvking good looking instrument!


----------



## Zhysick (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh! An ESP baritone Tele that is not matte black and with the pups in the proper place!

And with a Hannes bridge!

C'mon... is this real?

I want one.

Please... production version?


----------



## EarlWellington (Jun 16, 2015)

Zhysick said:


> Oh! An ESP baritone Tele that is not matte black and with the pups in the proper place!
> 
> And with a Hannes bridge!
> 
> ...



ESP E-II Jonathon Deiley Signature JDT-7B Baritone [ESP_JDT-7B] - $3,599.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. ESP Guitars Australia Dealer of the Year 2006-2014.

Here you go


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Jun 16, 2015)

EarlWellington said:


> ESP E-II Jonathon Deiley Signature JDT-7B Baritone [ESP_JDT-7B] - $3,599.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. ESP Guitars Australia Dealer of the Year 2006-2014.
> 
> Here you go



But I guess one should have to be quick if one wants this guitar cause there are like only 10 of them available.


----------



## Zhysick (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm asking for a production version, not a limited run, precisely because I won't pay 3.5K for a guitar but I would pay 2K hahahaha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 16, 2015)

Zhysick said:


> I'm asking for a production version, not a limited run, precisely because I won't pay 3.5K for a guitar but I would pay 2K hahahaha.



Since it's AUD, it'll be more like $2500.


----------



## guitarsatbmusic (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the interest in Jon's model. We started this process on the 20th January last year and worked through lots of ideas before settling on this configuration. Lots of details and mockups and back and forth and ESP Japan nailed it to a tee.
More pics now that all the guitars have arrived


----------



## lance_pants (Jul 6, 2015)

guitarsatbmusic said:


> Thanks for the interest in Jon's model. We started this process on the 20th January last year and worked through lots of ideas before settling on this configuration. Lots of details and mockups and back and forth and ESP Japan nailed it to a tee.


Do you guys do lay-bys? Hahaha


----------



## aesthyrian (Jul 6, 2015)

I just need to know what gauge strings those are! 

Nice guitar, too.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 7, 2015)

aesthyrian said:


> I just need to know what gauge strings those are!
> 
> Nice guitar, too.


should be 12p,16p,22p,34,42,62,80


----------



## Lemons (Jul 7, 2015)

This needs to become a permanent signature model offered by ESP, definitely a lot more interesting and better looking than 99.99% of their other sigs.


----------



## oremus91 (Jul 8, 2015)

I love that ESP is bringing the Schaller Hannes bridge to a more mainstream audience but pickup rings ruin everything that is good about the world.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 9, 2015)

oremus91 said:


> I love that ESP is bringing the Schaller Hannes bridge to a more mainstream audience but pickup rings ruin everything that is good about the world.



you don't reckon a direct mounted pickup would look wierd next to one mounted in a pickguard? That was the reasoning for using a pickup ring.


----------



## oremus91 (Jul 10, 2015)

noob_pwn said:


> you don't reckon a direct mounted pickup would look wierd next to one mounted in a pickguard? That was the reasoning for using a pickup ring.



You win today, but I assure you the next pickup ring I will successfully slander.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Jul 20, 2015)

noob_pwn said:


> should be 12p,16p,22p,34,42,62,80



Huh, it seems like a good gauges for your F tuning, but do you/Jon play the G# drop with these ones too?


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 20, 2015)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> Huh, it seems like a good gauges for your F tuning, but do you/Jon play the G# drop with these ones too?



no, for the drop G# songs we'll use a 10-72


----------



## Santago5150 (Aug 30, 2020)

guitarsatbmusic said:


> Thanks for the interest in Jon's model. We started this process on the 20th January last year and worked through lots of ideas before settling on this configuration. Lots of details and mockups and back and forth and ESP Japan nailed it to a tee.
> More pics now that all the guitars have arrived


Hi do you still have this guitar?


----------

